# ACS skill assessment status



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

I have applied to ACS for skill assessment on 19th Jan 2013, but still the status is saying "With assessor". I am little bit in worry about it. Is it normal? or it takes time.

Please share your thought and experience on this.

Thanks very much.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hey.. check this thread - you will find the expected timelines:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-280.html


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hey mate,

How did you apply for the skills assessment. I m looking to apply for skills assessment and can u pls guide me the process how do i start with ? Do i need to get the docs certified ? Please reply bro.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

10 march applicatns got +ve in ACS till today..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

superm said:


> hey.. check this thread - you will find the expected timelines:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-280.html


Make that link sticky one. It moves out at times


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jayptl said:


> 10 march applicatns got +ve in ACS till today..


I should get my results tommorow or on Monday I guess, I filed on12th March :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I should get my results tommorow or on Monday I guess, I filed on12th March :fingerscrossed:


I have not yet uploaded the docs to ACS, and still on the process. I would like to know more details like , currently im in Australia on e457 visa, and I am going india for a week this month end. I would like to know, should i get all the docs notarized in INDIA or should i get them here and do it certified by a given list of officer's. I also would like to know how do I upload the passport, is it only the first and last page or all the pages of the passport. Can u please provide more details, I appreciate it. Do we need to certify all the pages in the passport. Please let me know more details mate.

thanks again,
Manu


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

manu555 said:


> I have not yet uploaded the docs to ACS, and still on the process. I would like to know more details like , currently im in Australia on e457 visa, and I am going india for a week this month end. I would like to know, should i get all the docs notarized in INDIA or should i get them here and do it certified by a given list of officer's. I also would like to know how do I upload the passport, is it only the first and last page or all the pages of the passport. Can u please provide more details, I appreciate it. Do we need to certify all the pages in the passport. Please let me know more details mate.
> 
> thanks again,
> Manu


you can get it from India as well I believe!
For passport only bio pages are required (first and last)!


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am a system analyst having 10 years of IT experience in SAP. I have doe MCA. Even for computer graduates and who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the company letter head's. As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving letter and offer letters along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi,

is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if he has points in other areas this can be considered if one get 6.5 or something right ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter wat !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not stuying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

after 85 days there is no update from ACS. Was just thinking why cant they change the NOTE "Please Note: Application processing time is 8-12 weeks." to "Please Note: Application processing time is 8-20 weeks." or something similar to that.


----------

